# Keyless entry/security issue



## SCOTTMEINERS (Jan 28, 2004)

Hello,

recently on my wife 99 altima se, when I lock the doors the horn no longer goes off. The doors still lock and if I press the "panic" button the horn blows. Does anybody have an idea what could be wrong. Its not a big deal, were just use to knowing that the doors are locked.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

The lights should flash to let you know its locked


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SCOTTMEINERS said:


> Hello,
> 
> recently on my wife 99 altima se, when I lock the doors the horn no longer goes off. The doors still lock and if I press the "panic" button the horn blows. Does anybody have an idea what could be wrong. Its not a big deal, were just use to knowing that the doors are locked.
> 
> ...


there should be a way to switch between having the horn blow when the lock button is engaged. i believe it is holding both the lock and unlock buttons at the same time... try that... also make sure all 4 doors are completely closed


----------



## SCOTTMEINERS (Jan 28, 2004)

The lights flash when I unlock it, but nothing happens when I look the doors though.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds like a malfunction in the security main control. See if its under warranty and get it fixed.


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

SCOTTMEINERS said:


> Hello,
> 
> recently on my wife 99 altima se, when I lock the doors the horn no longer goes off. The doors still lock and if I press the "panic" button the horn blows. Does anybody have an idea what could be wrong. Its not a big deal, were just use to knowing that the doors are locked.
> 
> ...


This happened to my car also. If you flip the remote over where the battery cover is there are instructions on how to enable/disable the beep function. 

Make sure all the doors are closed (I also did it when my car was locked but I don't know if that matters). Press and hold both the lock and unlock buttons together for a couple of seconds. After a few seconds the parking lights should flash and the beep will be enabled. The beep should then be working when you lock the car. If you press the lock button and it still doesn't beep, try the process I just explained again and see if it does it because it alternates back and forth between being enabled and disabled.

If that doesn't work, there is a malfunction somewhere whether it be the remote or the car itself.


----------



## SCOTTMEINERS (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks for the reply, I'll try it tonight.


----------



## SCOTTMEINERS (Jan 28, 2004)

Worked great, thanks for your help.

I never thought to look on the back of the key fob. :fluffy:


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

SCOTTMEINERS said:


> Worked great, thanks for your help.
> 
> I never thought to look on the back of the key fob. :fluffy:


Your welcome.


----------

